# TiVo Glo Help!



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

Help!

My TiVo Glo has stopped controlling two TiVos.

It appears to have set itself to giving the same codes in both switch positions.

I am trying the instructions to do the procedure to reset the switch 1 to remote address 1 and 2 to 2 but when I press TiVo and Pause together the remote light does not come on as the instructions say it should.

Does anyone have a Glo and confirm it should be TiVo and Pause simultaneously and that the end red light comes on when they press both simultaneously and after how many seconds should it do that ?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

More likely that you have accidentally reset the remote ID of one of your TiVos to be the same as the other one 

However, here's what it says in the guide:-


> *Resetting the Programmable Buttons*
> You can reset all the programmable buttons (TV PWR, VOLUME, MUTE, INPUT, and the
> DVR SWITCH) at once. All the remote's buttons will return to the unprogrammed state of a
> new remote. To reset the buttons:
> ...


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks for that.

I was following that procedure, but try as I might TiVo+Pause did not get the red light steady.

After much frustration I took the batteries out and put them back in again and then it worked!

God knows why...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

groovyclam said:


> After much frustration I took the batteries out and put them back in again and then it worked!.


Presumably its little processor had crashed and this power cycling reset it.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

My Glo remote is doing something very strange lately. I wondered if anyone else who has a Glo remote is having this issue or any remedies. 

When I set up a programme to record (not a Season Pass) and I want to alter the amount of days to keep the recording from the default to 'until I delete', the remote takes around 30 seconds to respond to each press of the 'Select' button. Really it should take around seven or eight quick presses but with the Glo remote I have to press and press until my finger's flat! 

It's very odd and the only issue I've found with this excellent remote.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Yes, my one has also been very sluggish on that page entering padding minutes...

I was thinking of putting four new aaa's in it....

No problem with my antique tivo remote.

Also extra program info when you press enter does not seem to always work.

Automan.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Automan. So it's probably these remotes then I guess. I have brand new good quality batteries in mine. It's a shame, 'cos that aside they're really good remotes.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Automan said:


> Also extra program info when you press enter does not seem to always work.


Try the 'info' button instead


----------



## Linda D (May 15, 2008)

Wots a Tivo Glo?
I mean I know its a remote, but hows it different to ordinary remotes?
Cheers


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

There are some details about 1/2 way down this page.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

verses said:


> There are some details about 1/2 way down this page


The lemon does not like people linking directly to his underlying website URL and will now send you a PM asking if you can change it to www.tivoheaven.com/remote


----------



## Linda D (May 15, 2008)

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Linda D said:


> Wots a Tivo Glo?I mean I know its a remote, but hows it different to ordinary remotes? Cheers


Linda,

This previous much longer thread on the Tivo Glo remote will give you all the relevant additional information needed.

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375357&highlight=glo+remote


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> The lemon does not like people linking directly to his underlying website URL and will now send you a PM asking if you can change it to www.tivoheaven.com/remote


No Pete, I only do that to you to wind you up 



Pete77 said:


> This previous much longer thread on the Tivo Glo remote will give you all the relevant additional information needed.


And a lot more besides!


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> The lemon does not like people linking directly to his underlying website URL and will now send you a PM asking if you can change it to www.tivoheaven.com/remote


Just thought I'd point out that I've received no such PM. Also, the URL you mention isn't obviously available so there's no way I'd have been able to guess it.



blindlemon said:


> No Pete, I only do that to you to wind you up


Aaah, now it makes sense 

Ian


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

verses said:


> Just thought I'd point out that I've received no such PM. Also, the URL you mention isn't obviously available so there's no way I'd have been able to guess it.


I was able to deduce it from the hidden replacement URLs previously suggested by the myopic citrus in his other PMs to me whenever I posted a URL on the tivocommunity forum containing the word swanstep. He also assured me repeatedly he did not want these direct URLs published in case his normal server went down and so he had to host the Tivoheaven website elsewhere for a period.

So am I now to assume that anything the lemon tells me in apparently serious tones is in fact a wind up?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> He also assured me repeatedly he did not want these direct URLs published in case his normal server went down and so he had to host the Tivoheaven website elsewhere for a period.
> 
> So am I now to assume that anything the lemon tells me in apparently serious tones is in fact a wind up?


No, it was serious. I would prefer people to not link to the underlying webspace as it may, indeed, change at a moment's notice.

I was just saying I was winding you up, to wind you up  (Seems to have worked too )


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> I would prefer people to not link to the underlying webspace as it may, indeed, change at a moment's notice.


Not wanting to tell you how to do your job  or continue taking this OT; but would it not be better to make the links on the pages reference the "pseudo-links" you have, so that people can easily link to sections of your site using the URLs you prefer?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

verses said:


> Not wanting to tell you how to do your job  or continue taking this OT; but would it not be better to make the links on the pages reference the "pseudo-links" you have, so that people can easily link to sections of your site using the URLs you prefer?


Seconded.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I'll get round to it someday


----------

